# pvc pipe for catching loaches question



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll be using a pvc tube to catch my clowns that have overgrown their tank,they are about 3-4 in long,how thick should the ideal pipe be?


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

3/4-1 inch should be enough. Depends on the size of your loaches. As long as they can squeeze in there. The smaller the better, reduces their chances of escaping.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks..


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Let us know how it goes. They have to be one of the hardest critters I've ever tried to catch in a tank.

Although the PVC might just work if they don't get suspicious. Here's one of my Yo-yo's just sleeping away in one of my PVC caves.  At first I though it was dead, but it was just doing the loach thing to freak their owners out.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks again..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Gonna go get some tomorrow so I can catch my loach. 

Jan- with what did you glue to rock on? Would hot glue work?


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

use aquarium silicon,I don't think hot glue is ok


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My friend made the cave for me, but yes she used the aquarium silicon. I think she just smeared it on then rolled the PVC in the rocks. I think it looks like a salted nut roll. LOL!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

salted nut roll with seafood filling!


----------

